# snowshoe hare



## panthrcat (Dec 11, 2009)

I caught this guy while he was cleaning his paws,,    LOL


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 11, 2009)

Just a tad bit more exposure, especially on the second one. I do like the second one though. You can really see why they call them 'Snowshoe Hares'!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow--that last photo is so cool. It's clearer than ever to me why they're called snowshoe hares....that is one huge, herkin' rear foot!


----------



## panthrcat (Dec 11, 2009)

if someone would show me a step by step process of getting these images to "pop"   I'd sure appreciate it


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 11, 2009)

Derrel said:


> It's clearer than ever to me why they're called snowshoe hares....that is one huge, herkin' rear foot!


What he said!  I too especially like that second pic. Nice capture


----------



## benlonghair (Dec 11, 2009)

That second one is great, it's almost surreal.


----------



## Art Photographers (Dec 13, 2009)

I love his feet!! The better to avoid those Lynx with..


----------



## wescobts (Dec 14, 2009)

You what they say about those who have big feet  wink wink nudge nudge


----------

